# Diet opinion for growing



## XELFLEC (Mar 25, 2013)

I feel like I'm always eating but maybe I'm not be doin it right so I'm going to lay out my typical day. And if you could critique and give me some thoughts on what I can change. 
31yo 196 12-14bf 

530 am 1 scoop syntha 6 6tbl spoons of egg whites and 5mg or creatine. 

700 am coffee cream no sugar ( sometimes 1 sugar) 1 cup of oatmeal 3tblsp of coconut mana with fruit or crasins 

900am  3 tbsp of almond butter 1 servin or raw almonds, eggs - 2 whole /2 whites w/ alittle hot sauce,  orange juice 

1100am 1/2 cup brown rice, cup of vegi, chicken, steak, or lean beef 6-8 oz

1140am pre work- no xplode 1 scoop (ATM)

12-1pm intra- extends 1 scoop (ATM)

1-130 pm 1 scoop syntha 6 - either a tuna sandwich, pbj, or another meal like rice/vegi/meat

430pm dinner= rice/ vegi/meat 

800pm bowl of Cheerios 3 servings 1scoop syntha 6


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 25, 2013)

This is just typical. I cheat with things like pizza, and pastas for dinner. It's really what ever the wife cooks but its usually not terrible to eat. 

No fast food.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2013)

I look at this and I don't see much food. You're not having a meal until 11am. Protein powder is not a substitute for food.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 25, 2013)

Try and get your diet into proper macros
40/40/20
Pro/carb/fat

Protien shakes are good post workout due to being in an anabolic state and its absorbed quickly

And id add more meals in there, like maybe some steak or beef at 10
Also I'd drop the night time Cheerios, carbs are an energy source and I don't see any real reason for them at night


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 25, 2013)

I eat the Cheerios at night because I'm hungry. 
My 9 o clock meal used to be chicken rice vegi. 
But I stopped that and added what you see instead.


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 25, 2013)

So ill get back on my 9-12-3-6 
1/2 cup of rice cup of vegi 6-8oz of meat/chicken/steak etc

I seen zero weight gains doing this for 6 months. But maybe if I get my macros right (40/40/20 like suggested above maybe ill see something.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 25, 2013)

agree with POB on the food issue, you have got to get some real food in there. And dont use shakes as the source either. I did this last summer, 4 shakes a day rather than meals and my kidney levels were through the roof. If you are looking for some gains,you got to put some good solid food in the belly.  40/40/20 should work well after coming off that proposed diet. on another hand, give Spongy a ring and see if you want to set up a professional to help you out.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok this diet looks like my fiancés diet no lie. She's 5'9" 135lbs with abs. She's taking in 4oz of meat and 65g (1/2 cup) of brown rice or other complex carbs like sweet potatoes. She just cut her carbs down because she's prepping for a show. So no wonder you can't gain weight. You're eating like a 135lb woman. Try getting a minimum of 35 grams of protien with every meal 6 times a day. A minimum of 50 g of carbs at every meal until 3-5 pm and then no carbs, and more good fats. Cut out the sandwiches and throw in more steak chicken and turkey. If you have a hard time eating all the food cut out the veggies. Only time I eat veggies is when she makes em in a meal and most of the time I request there be none. Just worry about meat, sweet potatoes, and almonds or coconut oil and you'll grow.


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd say yes, eat as many whole food meals as possible, 4 meals a day of meat/carb/veggie should be a good start... and if you aren't gaining any weight, eat more carbs at each meal. 1/2 cup of rice sounds light to me, I've found that when I'm bulking, adding carbs will often do the trick. 

carbs are protein sparing, if you are getting enough or too many carbs, your body can use all of the protein to build muscle rather than having to burn it for energy.


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 25, 2013)

When I did the 9/12/3/6 it was a cup of rice and vegi. Never gained even a pound over 195
My metabolism is insane. 
Before I stared working out I was 170 pounds eat garbage food. 
Started working out and eating good food. And got to 195 ish( almost 2 years later)

So my current diet keeps me alittle lean and maintain my weight. So saying its for 135 pound woman is slightly wrong, i know what i look like if i eat to much... poop. 
But I know it's not enough for me to gain the weight and keep it during the cycle I'm planning. 

I'm not super strict either last night I smashed a Fridays burger, fries, broccoli and salmon. 
What's I listed above is what I eat 80% time. But I need to ramp up to solid diet that's 100% of the time for the next 6 months. 

Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm gonna map out a diet 40/40/20 keep the oats in morning and start my meals 9/12/3/6 (these time fluctuate alittle +\- 30 min due to work and meetings)
And I need to find something to eat before bed. 

Shakes ill keep at 530 /post work out / and before bed. I also drink these shakes with milk and egg whites.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 25, 2013)

Why 40/40/20?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2013)

XELFLEC said:


> I'm gonna map out a diet 40/40/20 keep the oats in morning and start my meals 9/12/3/6 (these time fluctuate alittle +\- 30 min due to work and meetings)
> And I need to find something to eat before bed.
> 
> Shakes ill keep at 530 /post work out / and before bed. I also drink these shakes with milk and egg whites.



Not flamin this is a legit curiosity of mine...

Why are you clinging to shakes? A scoop post workout is about all I will use and I am 5'11" and weigh 260 albeit chubby 

 230's is where I look good though. 

Colt made a great post above.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Why 40/40/20?



Cause that's what muscle and fitness says we should ALL eat. What the hell do you know????


----------



## Spongy (Mar 25, 2013)

LOL, oh buddy...  I got pissed for a second.  lol!



PillarofBalance said:


> Cause that's what muscle and fitness says we should ALL eat. What the hell do you know????


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not flamin this is a legit curiosity of mine...
> 
> Why are you clinging to shakes? A scoop post workout is about all I will use and I am 5'11" and weigh 260 albeit chubby
> 
> ...



Because that's also what the magazines and supplement companies says works  

OP I wasn't talking shit. I help prep all my woman's meals for her. Training days, non training days, and refeed days. Your macros break down to what her training days are. She takes in more carbs on refeed days. You aren't growing because you aren't eating. Metabolism is an excuse for people that don't eat enough. If you're eating every 3 hours your metabolism will speed up so I could use that excuse too. I'm not flaming you but I was also the guy that blamed being stuck under 200 on my metabolism. Then I got serious about diet and grew like a mofo. I've been there myself so I'm not talking shit to you I'm speaking from experience. I'm not saying increase cals and carbs by a ton right off the bat because you will look sloppy. Increase them gradually and you will grow and stay lean. 

And POB you're still a sexy chunkster. I'd dip you in chocolate sauce and cool whip.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 25, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Why 40/40/20?



This is what I have been told for a long time... What are your thoughts


----------



## Cashout (Mar 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not flamin this is a legit curiosity of mine...
> 
> *Why are you clinging to shakes? *A scoop post workout is about all I will use and I am 5'11" and weigh 260 albeit chubby
> 
> ...



This ^^^^ 

I've not had a "shake" in more than 15 years.

The problem I see, again, is the "guess work" going on here.

Every meal should be an exact proportion measured on a scale or by volume. Otherwise you are shooting in the dark.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 25, 2013)

I think this is a Macro split that worked for one person, once...  And many nutritionists are too lazy to go out and actually figure out what their clients need.  Every single body is different and there is no magical macro split.  The diet that works (incredibly well!) for Cashout may not work very well for me and vice-versa.



Four1Thr33 said:


> This is what I have been told for a long time... What are your thoughts


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 25, 2013)

OP, brother I lost almost 30 pounds about six weeks ago from 205 to 175. I started eating everything I could find that was fairly clean, certainly more than I was eating when I was trying to maintain 205, and the scale wasn't moving. 

After I began working with a nutritionist I realized that I just simply wasn't eating enough. Brother, you are simply not eating enough either.

Replace those shakes with whole foods and add another meal. I would imagine you need at least 3000 calories a day.  As a general rule try to get a gram to a gram and a half of protein minimum for every pound you want to weigh. 

Finally, get with a nutritionist if you are serious. They will set you up with a diet that will take you where you want to be which is very different from one that keeps you where you are.

I feel like I am eating all the damn time. I eat no processed foods other than one scoop of protein powder a day.

I would like to kick myself in the ass for not tapping in to a nutritionist sooner. I am old and old school and thought I knew what I was doing... but I didn't. 

Much luck and respect,
Vette


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 25, 2013)

So protein shakes have zero value to my diet???
It releases protein through out the day and night. How could that be bad?
It not like it my only source of food. What should I do not eat after I've been up for 1-2 hours?
My mornin schedule allows for a shake then breakfast when I get to work. 
I could wake up earlier to eat but I insist on a solid 7-8 hours of sleep. Lol

I need to start somewhere with macros someone at work same body comp was recommended 40/30/10. 
I'm never goin to get anywhere if I don't take my eatin serious. 
I'm getting a scale. 
I'm picking a macro.
I'm gonna start off at 9/12/3/6. 
So ill Try to lock this down for the next month before I run a cycle and ill adjust as need be.


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd also like to point out I'm a complete noobie. 
I've only been in a gym for 15 months and I started p90x at home prior. Never lifted or exercised a day in my life before. 
I've learned alot exercise wise but we all no macros and diet make the monster.


----------



## DF (Mar 25, 2013)

XELFLEC said:


> So protein shakes have zero value to my diet???
> It releases protein through out the day and night. How could that be bad?
> It not like it my only source of food. What should I do not eat after I've been up for 1-2 hours?
> My mornin schedule allows for a shake then breakfast when I get to work.
> ...



It's not that shakes dont have value.  The fact is your better off eating real food than shakes. I just started putting in a shake a day b/c I want to lose weight.  If you want to get an idea on how many calories your taking in get an app to track your meals.  I have used My Fitness Pal.  It worked great.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 25, 2013)

FYI 40/30/10. Only equals 80 lol
So your friend is not to correct


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> It's not that shakes dont have value.  The fact is your better off eating real food than shakes. I just started putting in a shake a day b/c I want to lose weight.  If you want to get an idea on how many calories your taking in get an app to track your meals.  I have used My Fitness Pal.  It worked great.




Daily Burn tracker is another good one... 

I would say though that at this point for you when you're trying to pack on size - Shakes do not have value for you. You do not need to be releasing protein thru the day and night whatever that even means. Stop reading magazines and supplement company bullshit. Seriously bro they're lying to you and charging you massive amounts for something you don't even need.

Consider the name of it for starters. SUPPLEMENT. You're trying to supplement something that isn't dialed in to begin with. There is nothing to supplement. 

All the shakes are simply taking up room for MEAT which has in many cases a better and more diverse amino profile, is more satisfying to eat, keeps you full longer and has been PROVEN to put weight on you.  Two scoops of whey isolate for example will have 50g of protein but usually less than 200 calories... You need CALORIES.  Start there and work your way backwards in adding up macro's.  

So if you  based on your TDEE need to eat 3500 cals to grow (just an example) and want to eat 40/40/20 for whatever reason divide up the 3500 cals by the number of meals, say 6 or 10 or 38.   Then look closely at where your carbs are being eaten.  First thing in the morning? Before bed? Or just the two meals after training? Find what works for you.

Does that give any clarity on where to start?

If you need help figuring out how many cals you should be eating shoot Spongy a PM and he can help you. Its a formula based on height, weight, age, daily activity level, sexuality, HIV status and whatever the hell else Spongy says... I dunno. I just do what he tells me


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 25, 2013)

Good stuff here thanks alot. Gonna start reading diet forums more than anabolic forums. Lol



Edit added a link to my pic


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2013)

XELFLEC said:


> Good stuff here thanks alot. Gonna start reading diet forums more than anabolic forums. Lol



That will pay off. Ask almost any of the guys how their first cycle went and they'll tell you it was great except they lost most of their work because they didn't truly understand how to eat properly. I know that is true for me.


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 25, 2013)

Posted a pic hard to read but it says 170 180 190
Sitting at 196 in the recent pic


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 25, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> FYI 40/30/10. Only equals 80 lol
> So your friend is not to correct



I just got this.


----------



## DF (Mar 25, 2013)

XELFLEC said:


> Posted a pic hard to read but it says 170 180 190
> Sitting at 196 in the recent pic



Making some nice gains! Keep up the good work.


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 26, 2013)

Ty 
I went from 195 to 210 on a cycle and it felt amazing. To bad I got sick during pct for 2 weeks ( flu and influenza back to back)


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 26, 2013)

I need some suggestions on what to eat at 7am and 8pm.
Now I'm all conscious.... 
I'd imagine my oatmeal concoction is still a good choice for the am 
But I'm stumped on my bed time snack


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 26, 2013)

Well I haven't started 100% yet but I started using mfp
Again. 

And this tells me I eat good. Or is the translation wrong?

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/cel81xtreme


----------

